# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Ernährungschaot - Hilfe!?!

## MacMadisson

Heyho

Ich muss mir leider selbst eingestehen, dass ich der absolute Ernährungschaot bin. Der Wille ist da, wenn ich zwischen was Gesundem und etwas Ungesundem entscheiden müsste wenn es vor mir steht: Sofort das Gesunde.

Mein Problem: Faulheit :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ich bin momentan in einer Ausbildung und habe deswegen kaum Zeit/Motivation groß zu kochen. Fertiggerichte sind dann meist am Start oder eben Bäcker. Ich wollte mir nun aber nen Ruck geben und wenigstens versuchen langsam aber sicher auf einen 80-90% gesunden Ernährungspfad zu kommen  :Mr. Yellow: 

Habt ihr vll iwelche Idee/Vorschläge/Tipps für mich? Wenig Zeitaufwand wäre ideal. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir einfach eure Ernährungstricks/-erfahrungen berichten  :Wink:  

Vielen Dank im Vorauas!

Gruß,

MM

----------


## Gonzo0815

Du hast dein Problem eh schon erkahnt. Du musst es nur angehn. Kochen ist bei weitem nicht so aufwändig wie viele Glauben. Wenn man es erst mal gewohnt ist, geht es eichtvon der Hand. 
Ich bin auch kein Ernährungfreak, aber durch die Unverträglichkeiten meiner besseren Hälfte ist bei uns sowieso eher das gesunde Zeug am Tisch.

Wenn du wenig Zeit hast ist eine Lösung einfach am Wochenende vorkochen. In ca. 2h hast du die Menüs für die ganze Woche fertig  :Wink: 
Abends öfter mal einen Salat anstatt der Wurschtsemmel ist auch ein guter Weg. In 10 min. ist ein leckerer Salat fertig und viel schneller bist mit was anderem auch nicht.

Wenn du generell auf Abwechslung achtest und eher fettarme Gerichte bevorzugst bist du eh schon auf einem guten Weg. Die Menge sollte halt auch zu deinem Tagesbedarf passen, dafür gibts eh genug Faustformeln zu finden. Oder du lässt ihn ermitteln und mal einen groben Ernährungsplan machen.

Wege gibt es viele  :Wink:

----------


## Hadi

Hi bin Ernährungsberater leider wird immer alles aufs Fett geschoben doch es ist anders als die Meisten glauben. Um hier nicht zu weit auszuholen halte dich an folgendes:
morgens bis mittags Viel Eiweiß und Kohlenhydrathe ab mittags nur noch Eiweiß. Es ist auch egal ob du noch nach 18 Uhr was ist Hauptsache es ist Eiweiß. Deine Kohlenhydrate sollten aus Volkorn bestehen. Z.B. Vollkornnudeln vollkornreis Vollkornbrot. 
Ps wenig Fett ist schon wichtig ca. 1gramm Fett pro Kilo Körpergewicht pro Tag.

----------


## Johannes_Sch

@ Hadi: Was sind den zum Beispiel Nahrungsmittel die keine Kohlenhydrate und nur Eiweis enthalten. Also was soll man ab Mittag essen? Bitte um mehrere Beispiele damit Abwechslung geboten ist.  :Smile:

----------


## georg

> Habt ihr vll iwelche Idee/Vorschläge/Tipps für mich? Wenig Zeitaufwand wäre ideal. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir einfach eure Ernährungstricks/-erfahrungen berichten


1. Wenn man vom Durchschnittsdeutschen/österreicher/schweizer ausgeht, dann isst du auf jeden Fall zu viel Fleisch. -> Den Fleischkonsum auf ein Viertel bis Fünftel reduzieren.
2. In fast jedem Essen ist zu viel Zucker drin. Auch in Müslis und Naturfruchtjoghurts etc. -> Zuckerkonsum kontrollieren, auch bei Waren bei denen du nicht glaubst, dass Zucker überhaupt drinnen ist.
3. In vielen vorgefertigten Speisen werden Gewürze durch Salz ersetzt. -> Fertiggerichte (aber auch Wurst und Backwaren) auf Salzgehalt kontrollieren und gegebenenfalls austauschen bzw variieren.
4. Mehr Obst. "One apple a day keeps the doctor away."  :Wink: 
5. Variieren. Je mehr Vielfalt desto gut. Siehe auch die Ernährungspyramide.
6. Vegetarische Ernährung ist ok, wenn du weißt woher zB dein Eiweiß kommen soll -> Information ist wichtig.
7. Vegane Ernährung ist im Regelfall zu kompliziert und nicht zu empfehlen - schon garnicht bei Zeitmangel.
8. Nicht auf Ernährungsberater hören, die dir ab irgendeiner Uhrzeit oder Mondphase irgendwelche Nahrungsmittel erlauben oder verbieten wollen. Das ist weitgehend esoterischer Humbug. Dein Körper sagt dir selber was gut ist und was nicht - kurz vor dem Schalfen gehen eine Schüssel Gurkensalat zu verdrücken kommt zB meist nicht so gut.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Alles was darüber hinaus geht, Spitzensport, persönliche Erkrankungen und Mängel, etc sind dann mit dem Arzt abzuklären.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Das Wichtigste, was zu beachten ist, daß die Kalorienbilanz stimmt. d.h. Wenn du abnehmen willst, muß sie am Ende des Tage negativ sein, d.h. die musst mehr Energie verbrauchen, als du zu dir genommen hast. Auch wenn dir geraten wird, ab Mittag nur Eiweiß zu essen, kannst das getrost vergessen, weil es ein Mythos ist, der anscheinend nicht so leicht aus den Gehirnen zu verbannen ist. Der Zeitpunkt ist zu vernachlässigen, NUR die Gesamtkalorien zählen. Im Endeffekt sollte die Ernährung ausgewogen sein, d.h. Eiweiße, Fett und Kohlenhydrate und andere Stoffe wie Ballasstoffe, sollten im richtigen Verhältnis sein. Das ist, zugegeben nicht immer einfach, weil es in unserer Gesellschaft immer an einem fehlt, Zeit. D.h. du solltest am Tag davor die Zeit nehmen, für den Tag dein Mittagessen vorzubereiten. Man kann hier noch hunderte Seiten schreiben, vielleicht sollest du dich auch selbst, in Form eines Buches informieren. Bei dir ist das Hauptproblem, die Zeit....

----------


## huidiwui

guter tip sind zwei bücher:

jamie oliver 30 minuten kochbuch

jamie oliver 15 minuten kochbuch

ist zwar weit weg von jedem low carb diät kochbuch, aber dafür machts massig spass, schmeckt irrsinnig gut und is supergesund.
so wie meistens kommts auf eine lässige ausgewogene kombi drauf an. 
ich hab das 30 min buch und es ist bis jetzt das meistgenutze bei uns zuhause.
richtig coole sachen sind da dabei.

----------


## da bigkahuna

Ich bin zwar kein Ernährungsberater, aber die wíssen schon, was sie sagen...(nennt sich Diätologe, hat ganz normale anerkannte Ausbildung, und hat mit Esotherik nix zu tun)
Ich hab 35 kg weggebracht mit Kombi von mehreren Methoden.
Bringen tuts, sich ein kleines Kalorienhefterl (GU) z.B. in der Apotheke zu kaufen, dann weißt schon einmal, daß Du z.B. für 5 Minuten Chipsgenuß (wennst schnell bist) 1 h biken mußt  :Wink: .
Wobei nach schwerer Belastung auch KH gegessen werden soll.
Die Low-Carb Geschichte funkt wirklich, man muß es halt ausgewogen machen und nicht extrem, wie die Amis
Morgens Nutellasemmerl, Mittags Gemüse, Fisch, Kartofferln (wenig), Salat
Abends am besten nur Eiweiß und ein bisserl Pflanzenfett (Mein Heißhungerkiller: Pute, Hendl mit gutem Gewürz in wenig Öl braten, dazu Salat und KEIN Brot)
Steak geht auch, aber prinzipiell ist weisses Fleisch besser als rotes.
Wennst KH ißt, dann dann, wenn Du sie nachher auch verbrennst, also auch am Abend... wennst in der Nacht 2 h biken gehst  :Wink:  
Die Kalorienzählerei gewöhnt man sich dann leicht an und es belastet auch nicht... Umso schwerer fallt Dir dann ein Schokiexzess, weil Du weißt, daß die gesunde Ernährung der letzten Tage dann fürn Hugo waren., 
Aber! Belohnungsschoko, o.ä. soll schon drin sein.
UNd was es bei mir auch gebracht hat: ab und zu (1x/Wo) sehr wenig Essen (800-1000 kcal) Damit überlistest Du denen Stoffwechsel und er verbrennt mehr.

----------


## Laubfrosch

Hi @MacMadison,

du kommst aus Erlangen? Ich bin dann als Fürther quasi dein Nachbar... 
Mir ging es die letzten Jahre recht ähnlich wie dir, dazu kommt noch das ich tatsächlich recht groß und dazu recht hager bin. Also der Typ der Essen kann "was er will ohne zu oder abzunehmen", Dazu kam noch das ich Trainingsbedingt meinen Körper aufbauen wollte, da aber durch meine Ernährung und auch andere Faktoren wie ab und an mal ne Erkältung oder sowas, nicht wirklich weiter gekommen bin. 

Nun wurde mir die sog. Low-Carb Diät von einem Trainingskollegen (auch ambitionierter Downhiller) rangetragen. 
Ich mach das nun seit ca. Anfang April 2013, anfangs jedoch noch mit etwas mehr KH als jetzt und ich bin jetzt jedoch stark vom Erfolg dieser Ernährungsmethode überzeugt und dem Verzicht auf Kohlenhydrate (max 50g / Tag).

Auf meinen Körper hat sich das wie folgt aus gewirkt. Zum Beginn, wie oft beschrieben ist alles etwas lachs, etwas schwach fühlt man sich schon, wie unterzuckert eben. Das geht aber relativ schnell vorbei, die Rede ist von 3-4 Tagen. Die vollständige Umstellung des Körpers kann jedoch 3-4 Wochen dauern. 
Seither schaffe ich es selbst mit unregelmäßigem Training ganz gut Muskeln aufzubauen und auch zu halten. Das Körpergewicht ging anfangs ca. 4 Kg. runter. Die hab ich nun aber fast wieder drauf, jedoch wesentlich besser trainiert. 

Beim Downhilln konnte ich feststellen, das ich lediglich mit einem Frühstück (Ei mit Bacon) und zwei Flaschen Wasser im Bikepark den ganzen Tag auskomme, ohne zu Hungern. Abends wird dann jedoch kräftig gegessen. Nicht kräftig, eher doppelte Portion und alles mit extra Fett  :Smile: . 

Läuft ganz gut, kann ich jedem empfehlen, der kein Bock mehr auf die Zuckerabhängigkeit hat. 

PS: Man schafft noch ca. 4-5 Abfahrten (je nach Bikepark) mehr als die hungrigen Kollegen  :Wink:  lohnt sich also...

----------


## morges

eine low-carb diät mit muskelaufbau zu verbinden und dann noch als hardgainer... interessanter ansatz... 

mMn kompletter schwachsinn! 
dass was du da betreibst ist allerhöchstens muskeldefinition, sprich noch weniger fett, aber kein essentieller muskelzuwachs. (rein optischer muskelzuwachs, keine essentielle masse- bzw kraftsteigerung)
iss mal gscheit kohlenhydrate. in kombination mit bissl training (und sei's nur 4 mal die woche am DHler) wirst da um welten bessere erfolge erziehlen.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Hab mir dasselbe Gedacht...diese "Konzept" passt nicht wirklich zusammen. Low-Carb und DH passen einfach nicht zusammen...

----------


## georg

Warum paßt das Konzept nicht? ich finde das paßt perfekt zum Threadtitel.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :Twisted:  *duckundweg*

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

:Mr. Yellow:  des ist auch wieder wahr....

----------


## Laubfrosch

Leute, ich hab nicht um euere Beratung oder Hilfe gebeten, ich hab ein Statement zu Lowcarb und DH gegeben und das es bei mir als Kategorischer "Hardgainer" bisher sehr gut funktioniert. 

Bevor Ihr so einen Mist / Unwahrheiten / ungesundes Halbwissen postet, informiert euch doch lieber etwas mehr.

Stichwort: Ketose / Ketogene Ernährung. Den Rest könnt Ihr euch sicher zamgooglen.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Das mit dem ungesunden Halbwissen is so eine Sache....."Weils bei meinem Kumpel gut geklappt hat...." ist nicht wirklich ein guter Grund, da irgendwelche "Expertentipps" zu posten. Wenn du nämlich wirklich Ahnung von der Materie hättest bzw. vom Stoffwechsel, würdest du so etwas nicht posten. Frag dich mal, was der Sinn sein soll, bei einer anaeroben Sportart, wo du meine Energie hauptsächlich aus schnell mobilisierbaren KH beziehen musst, auf die Vebrennung von Ketonkörpern umsteigen zu wollen. Diese kann der Körper nicht gut gebrauchen, darum bildet er sie nur als Nottreibstoff. Vielleicht hast schon mal gelesen, daß Ketonkörper normalerweise nur beim Diabetiker nachweisbar sind.....also bisschen vorsichtigsein mit Halbwahrheiten und so..

Warum es dennoch bei dir, wobei da der objektive Beweis fehlt, funktioniert hat, ist folgender: du hast es durch den stärkeren Fettanteil in deiner Ernährung geschafft, eine positive Kalorienbilanz zu erzielen, die für den Aufbau notwendig ist. 
Also immer schön

----------


## Laubfrosch

Also meine Behauptungen stützen sich ja nicht auf "habe gehört" oder mein Freund der macht das und das... Sind halt meine Erfahrungen bislang. Kohlenhydrate stehen für mich mittlerweile außer Frage, die gehören nicht auf einen gesunden Speiseplan. Aber das soll mal jeder für sich raus finden. Das mit der Kalorienbilanz stimmt sicherlich, mit Kohlenhydraten bekomm ich das nicht hin.

----------


## myinspiration

Ich habe mir angewöhnt, wenn ich koche immer auch für den kommenden Tag etwas übrig zu lassen. Besonders günstig ist das bei Suppen oder Aufläufen. Denn wenn ich mir die Mühe mache, dann soll es sich wenigstens lohnen. Das was am Vorabend übrig bleibt, kommt in den Kühlschrank und meistens hält es sich sehr lange. Es sei denn, es sind solche Temperaturen wie jetzt (36°C) da funktioniert das System nicht so gut. Wenn du in einer WG wohnst, dann könnt ihr ja der Reihe nach oder gemeinsam kochen. Das ist dann noch recht gesellig.

----------

